# HP Touchpad PU Leather Case with 3 Way Stand $9.99 shipped



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

From the seller: 
This case is designed specifically for the new HP Touchpad taking into consideration of the additional front camera and speaker. All ports and buttons from the Touchpad are accessible when this case is installed. Made of high quality artificial leather and designed with supporting stand. The new slim design of the Touchpad was also carefully studied to ensure this case securely holds the Touchpad without the risk of it slipping out accidentally. Finally, HP Touchpad was designed to provide user with more power at a slimmer form factor. Our case was designed to ensure we do not compromise this concept by adding too much bulk. We use high quality but light weight material that fits tightly, providing great protection without adding too much bulk or weight. Overall this case is designed to be a practical and graceful protector of your HP Touchpad investment.

http://www.buy.com/p.../223077070.html









Thanks to primetime2113 of SD


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

I had bought this along with my tp at first. I dont really like it. It is okay. I feel like it is sort of cheap looking. I would rather get one of the belkin cases.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Not bad at all at $9.95, overall good reviews and specially as compared to Belkin, which cost you around $45 shipped, not cost effective at all IMHO. I don't spend more than 15% (which is $13.5 in my case) of actual cost of the device on accessories, so that perfectly fits my budget. 45 days return policy gives me piece of mind too.

Cost of Touchpad : $89.99 (After 10% OFF coupon) HP.com
Case $9.95, buy.com
Stylus $0.33, Amazon.com
Screen protector $1.06 Dollar Tree
*TOTAL $101.33*

That is what I have spent on Touchpad so far.


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

You can get the HP one for $8 more from HERE, and in my opinion that one is well worth the extra $8. I've seen a lot of the cheaper ones, and they are usually very poorly made.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Have they fixed the issue with the HP cases stretching out around the volume and power buttons? I bought one not long after I got my TouchPad and it's very warped in those areas.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Its even cheaper at eBay. I bought the same one there.


----------



## dekyle (Aug 24, 2011)

I have this case; yeah it is pretty cheaply built, but hey it works and doesn't feel like it's going to fall apart. I really like the stand features of it.


----------



## bobdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

I found this case to be a decent choice compared to the hp one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005J064XS/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details also they have skinomi screen protectors on sale atm http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZN6MQY/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details


----------



## cwbarrick1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks bobdarkside I just bought a few of the screen savers and was waiting for a recomendation for the case. I have had 2 of the type referenced in orig post and both are cheap and feel a bit like they will fall apart in no time.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## DatacomGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------

